# BWW Blackset Race with cross tires in gravel/dirt conditions?



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

I went a bit more in depth on this query in the cross forum, but figured maybe I'd get a simple answer here:

I have a 66 mile on/off road race coming up at the end of the month and the recommended tool is the cross bike. I want to save as much weight as possible due to the amount of climbing, so would like to mount some Hutchinson Piranhas (34") on my BWW Blackset Race wheelset. 

I'm fairly certain the of-froad sections are going to mostly be fire roads and some hardpack, so my question is at 150 lbs, are these safe wheels for this event? I'd much rather use these than my heavy cross wheels if possible.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

IMO they would be fine, especially if those 34" tires are 34*mm*  and you inflate them accordingly - with lowish pressures that let the tire work *for *you and to protect the rim.


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Crap.  Yeah, 34_mm_ is what I meant. And thanks for your response!


----------

